# Why wine supports weight loss, reduces diabetes risk (Nigeria)



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you interested in losing weight or preventing diabetes? A simple solution to this actually might be taking a glass of wine occasionally.

The new study, which disproved the old theory that linked alcohol with obesity, showed that the moderate consumption of alcohol, especially wine, was more likely to protect against weight gain, while drinking spirits was positively associated with weight gain.

http://www.tribune.com.ng/index.php...ne-supports-weight-loss-reduces-diabetes-risk


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 25, 2011)

Considering i became diabetic at 10 i dont think have wine could have prevented it


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Considering i became diabetic at 10 i dont think have wine could have prevented it



I guess you were just drinking beer at that age, eh?


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 14, 2011)

I've heard a few people say red wine is beneficial to diabetics. I like a glass of Merlot once in a while.


----------

